

Plants Listen for Hungry Caterpillars, First-of-Its-Kind Study Suggests - idibidiart
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2014/07/140709-plants-vibrations-insects-botany-science/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Social&utm_content=link_fb20140710news-plantslisten&utm_campaign=Content&sf3658619=1

======
anigbrowl
Impressive work.

